# Parking brake spring?



## MidTnMike31 (Sep 17, 2010)

I was checking my rear brakes today and when I pulled the rear rotors pieces of spring fell out. It was the spring on the parking brake. I didnt figure this would be a big deal to fix, but the local parts store couldnt find it and the dealer told me they couldnt get it anymore. Any ideas where I can find one?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a tough time beliving that such a part for a vehicle this recent would be NLA. If that is truly the case your best be would be an old school brake shop if you have one in your area. I have one about 20 miles away in a city I once lived in where I take parts like that and match them up.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Brake hardware should be an easy find. My guess is that neither party looked hard enough. Try looking online if the local parts suppliers fail.


----------



## MidTnMike31 (Sep 17, 2010)

I called a different dealer today and they had no problems ordering a spring kit for the parking brake. He said it would take 3 days to get it. I'm not sure why Alexander Chevy told me that they could not get them anymore. Guess I know where NOT to go for parts now.


----------

